# Snowpocalypse



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

ppfftt my SHO would eat that up :icon_whistling:


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Impressive! Do you know where the image was taken?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Elt31987 said:


> ppfftt my SHO would eat that up :icon_whistling:



Ya, but only because you got the drift cutters...


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

The picture was taken in Japan at Tateyama Kurobe Alpine Pass. Here's more picture http://twistedsifter.com/2012/03/65-foot-snow-corridor-in-japan/


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that no matter how good I think my Honda is, it wouldn't throw over the sides. Just saying.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

tinter said:


> I'm pretty sure that no matter how good I think my Honda is, it wouldn't throw over the sides. Just saying.


Almost sure you would need an impeller kit to even try!:wavetowel2:


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd like to know (and see) what kind of machine keeps that road open.
It's gotta be something of monster size and power.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> I'd like to know (and see) what kind of machine keeps that road open.
> It's gotta be something of monster size and power.


They probably do it like in some regions of Canada (snowblow it to a dump truck ant take it away). Just what comes to my mind. :smiley-confused009:

Or maybe one of this can throw it over the bank... 126 feet might be enough... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Or maybe they use one like this.....


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Calling Yanmar Ronin!*

Yikes! That's a serious machine!
Looks like a big block engine to me.

As to the Japanese road snow removal question, maybe Yanmar Ronin can weigh in and give us the scoop on how that road is kept open.......and with what its kept open.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's the video of them removing it.





from the comments: 
"the snow removing is accomplished by experienced craftmanship It starts in the end of January in marking along the center line of the road, today using GPS.The second stage is snow removing of one traffic lane.The third stage is to widen it to two traffic lanes,and then two bulldozers run abreast to cut the snow wall perpendicularly.
The snow wall is 19m high.﻿"


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Impressive, they actually snowblow it :icon-hgtg:

I see that an excavator is the one that does the vertical cut instead of "bulldozers", for a bulldozer to work there cutting the walls it needs to be a solid surface and snow is obviously not.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hate to be on that road if it were to rain hard for a day. I wonder how often those walls just collapse due to overly warm or wet weather.


----------

